#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Main Cut off 2013 | JEE Main Cutoff 2013

## FaaDoOEngineer

JEE Main Cut off for 2013 is being discussed by thousands of students here on this thread.

If you have any queries regarding JEE Main Cut Off 2013 Marks for various colleges and branches taking admission this year through JEE Mains 2013, then ask them on this thread. Our team of experts will answer all your queries!

Candidate whose examination score is above or equivalent to this score  are going to be included in the final merit list and qualify the  examination and rest will be disqualified. As per the announcements done  earlier, the JEE Main Cutoff 2013 will also decide the candidates who  will be allowed to take JEE Advanced exam.

Students who have taken the JEE Main 2013 in the first week of April, and who have been able to calculate their rough scores can ask queries related to JEE Main Cut off to not just our inhouse counsellors but also to seniors who use FaaDoOEngineers.com regularly. 

Your fellow students can also guide you with the JEE Main Cutoff for 2013.

This discussion will help you in pre-empting the college that you might finally get admission in. Also, it might help you in understanding which branch of engineering you might get in that particular college.

There are other useful links on FaaDoOEngineers.com. If you are looking to ask questions regarding cut offs for specific colleges, then go to any of links below and select a college of your choice:

*Colleges
*
*NIT Surathkal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Warangal Btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Trichy btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Kozhikode btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Raurkela btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**MANIT Bhopal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**MNIT Jaipur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Kurukshetra btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Jamshedpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Durgapur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Raipur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Jalandhar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**VNIT Nagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**MNNIT Allahabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Agartala btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Srinagar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Hamirpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Patna btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Surat btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Puducherry btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Uttarakhand btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Mizoram btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Meghalaya btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Manipur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Nagaland btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NIT Arunachal Pradesh btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities**NIT Sikkim btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**IIIT Kancheepuram btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**IIIT Allahabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**AU Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**BIT Mesra btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**GKV Haridwar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**IICT Bhadohi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**JKIAPT Allahabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilites**ITGGU Bilaspur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**MU Aizawal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**SMVDU J&K btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**TU Tezpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**DTU Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**PEC Chandigarh btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**DAIICT btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NUIT Ahmedabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**TIET Patiala btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**IIIT Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**TITS Bhiwani btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**NSIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities**GNDEC Ludhiana btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities*
Only top 1.5  lakh candidates of JEE Main will be allowed to sit for JEE Advanced  given that they are in the top 20 percentile window of their School  Boards too. These candidates will be chosen from every category and thus  every category will have a separate JEE Main 2013 Cut off.

Here is a link to previous years AIEEE 2012discussion thread for your reference -> http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...h-queries-here

If you are looking for the 2011 AIEEE thread, then find it here - > http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...queries-here..

All the best!!!





  Similar Threads: JEE Main Cut off 2013 | JEE Main Cutoff 2013

----------


## saloni

Hi Friends,

If you have any queries with regards to the JEE Main 2013, please ask me here. 

I have been active on this forum for the last 3 years and have helped 1000's of students with their queries on various colleges......


WAITING FOR YOUR QUERIES.................

----------


## mayankchhabra

Hey, 
Though I didn't give today's exam, since I have opted for online (22nd), I do feel that today's paper was kinda easy to moderate. Anyway, do you think that the online paper will be as easy as this one? I'm a bit worried about it. Also, I'm expecting around 85% in my board exams. I wanna get a degree in CS from DTU. So can you tell me the required marks to get into it? By the way, I'm from New Delhi.
Thanks.  :):

----------


## saloni

Hey Mayank,

85% marks are going to be just about ok in board exams....People score a lot of marks in CBSE and 85% does look slightly less......

For DTU, well I feel you will have to score really well in JEE Main......22nd is a long time to go and I have a feeling that the test will be tougher in its online version......

You should ideally score above 250 to have any realistic chance of getting in DTU.........but that is too early an estimate.....why dont we discuss about this in a few days....when things are more clear.......

----------


## spandanakarnati

hey...im expecting 276 marks in today's b.arch paper.... if i get 71%..... what rank can i expect in this exam? could u please help me out.......

----------


## rohitoberoi

hello ma'am, i am expecting around 220 marks in todays jee main......my boards marks will be around 82-83%.....i am from delhi and general category......where in delhi can i get computer science or electronics and communication...?? thankyou.....

----------


## soumitra

i am getting 140 marks and hav got 91% in my 12th board .. can u plz estimate my rank and tell ???

----------


## prashant sahrma

from where did u calculate ur marks..??

----------


## sush2695

Paper 2 marks:- 250
boards :87-88%
any idea where will i get admission?

----------


## shikharsingh12

B.arch paper expexting 200 marks...boards above 80 %...is it good enough??
reply fast plz..

----------


## shuvam pargal

hii maam i am from jammu and can get about 135 marks in JEE and expecting to get about 91-94% in cbse board exam. so please calculate my rank & the expected college.

----------


## ayushgoyal_123

Hi Mam, I am expecting 120 marks in JEE Mains 2013, and 90% in boards. Which college can I expect what could be my all india rank. I belong to general category.

----------


## akashram

I'm expecting 210 marks in JEE and 77 percent in board exam.

----------


## ankurverma1994

I am expecting 160 marks in JEE mains. My board marks in class 12th was 87.17% (ISC BOARD)..... I m from Uttar pradesh. How much rank can i expect

----------


## Subhadipsas

am expecting a marks of 130 in jee main and 80% in board . plz estimate my rank??

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> im gettin 80-85% in maharashtra state board..


Hey,
 Your rank would be around 120,000........... with this rank u can get only private colg..... What is your preferred branch??

----------


## jpc6995

mechanical! then wat are the best colleges for mi?

----------


## jpc6995

im gettin about 80-85% in maharashtra state board!

----------


## suyash_shetty

---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------

  Originally Posted by *suyash_shetty*  
 				Hi. I scored 222 in my JEE Main. I am only  interested in Computer Science. Any chances of me getting into Warangal?  Or any other respectable NIT? 
P.S.- I'm already in the top 20 percentile of my board. I'm from Cambridge Board and belong to the general category.





> hi,
>     Firstly tel me your predicted percentage in 12th ??


PCM aggregate is 94%. Overall 87%.

----------


## jpc6995

i am predicting about 80-85% in maharashtra state board!plz rply as soon as possible!

----------


## Alina gill

> ---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------
> 
>   Originally Posted by *suyash_shetty*  
>                  Hi. I scored 222 in my JEE Main. I am only  interested in Computer Science. Any chances of me getting into Warangal?  Or any other respectable NIT? 
> P.S.- I'm already in the top 20 percentile of my board. I'm from Cambridge Board and belong to the general category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCM aggregate is 94%. Overall 87%.


Hey,
      Your predicted rank would be around 5500.......... You have 50% chances to get cse in nit warangal in the 5th round... What is your home state??

----------


## akashram

i am getting 124 marks and i got 85% in my 12th .. can you tell my rank ?

----------


## harsh119

hey, i got 64 in jee mains n m selected to write jee advanced....m expecting 70-80% in cbse 12th.....what rank m i suppose to get n will i get vnit nagpur?  as dis is ol i want.....n yea i belong to sc category.....what are my chances...please help...

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> hey, i got 64 in jee mains n m selected to write jee advanced....m expecting 70-80% in cbse 12th.....what rank m i suppose to get n will i get vnit nagpur?  as dis is ol i want.....n yea i belong to sc category.....what are my chances...please help...


Hey,
      Your rank would be more than 1,50,000............. What is your home state??

----------


## nurav

Hey I got 162 marks in JEE main.
I will get around 88% in CBSE BOARDS.
GENERAL CATEGORY AND HOME STATE IS KARNATAKA,
CAN I GET ANY NIT?! NIT SURATKAL OR NIT IN U.P.? PLEASE HELP!!!
IF NOT ANY NIT THEN SUGGEST THE BEST COLLEGE WITH THESE MARKS(CSE OR MECH STREAM).

----------


## Steel

> Hey I got 162 marks in JEE main.
> I will get around 88% in CBSE BOARDS.
> GENERAL CATEGORY AND HOME STATE IS KARNATAKA,
> CAN I GET ANY NIT?! NIT SURATKAL OR NIT IN U.P.? PLEASE HELP!!!
> IF NOT ANY NIT THEN SUGGEST THE BEST COLLEGE WITH THESE MARKS(CSE OR MECH STREAM).


You can expect around 37000, Look at the cut-offs of last with this rank.

----------


## ASSSH

i got 207 in jee main and 96.8 in karnataka board . what will be my rank? home state karnataka .
can i get cse in nit surathkal ?

----------


## suyash_shetty

> Hey,
>       Your predicted rank would be around 5500.......... You have 50% chances to get cse in nit warangal in the 5th round... What is your home state??


I'm from Maharashtra, but I'm only interested in Warangal, Surathkal or Trichy. I'd rather go somewhere else if not these three.

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> i am getting 124 marks and i got 85% in my 12th .. can you tell my rank ?


Hey,
      Your approx rank would be around 80000...... What is your home state??

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




> Hey I got 162 marks in JEE main.
> I will get around 88% in CBSE BOARDS.
> GENERAL CATEGORY AND HOME STATE IS KARNATAKA,
> CAN I GET ANY NIT?! NIT SURATKAL OR NIT IN U.P.? PLEASE HELP!!!
> IF NOT ANY NIT THEN SUGGEST THE BEST COLLEGE WITH THESE MARKS(CSE OR MECH STREAM).


hey,
      Your approx rank will be around 30000...... with this rank u can't get nit suratkal and allahabad..... so according to me you should try any another nit as well private clgs..... what is your preferred branch for btech??

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------




> i got 207 in jee main and 96.8 in karnataka board . what will be my rank? home state karnataka .
> can i get cse in nit surathkal ?


Hey,
      Your approx rank would be around 8000...... With this rank you have fair chances to get nit suratkal.... All the best  :):

----------


## tridash

I have 183 marks in mains and about 90% or more in cbse boards. I have score of 280 in bitsat .. What Rank I can expect and what is the best I can get .. I m from Punjab and General Category. I want mechanical or cse or electrical...

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> I have 183 marks in mains and about 90% or more in cbse boards. I have score of 280 in bitsat .. What Rank I can expect and what is the best I can get .. I m from Punjab and General Category. I want mechanical or cse or electrical...


 Hi,
     Your rank would be around 17-20 thousand...... With this rank you have few chances to get cse in nit jalandhr ...... but you can try for mech and electrical there.... All the best  :):

----------


## rok43

Hiii
I have scored 91 in JEE main, and am writing JEE Advanced..
I am expecting 83% in CBSE board exams, and I'm from Kerala...
I belong to OBC-NCL.

*Will I get admission based on merit (JEE-Main score) in ANY engineering institute (Gov. or Pvt.) across India for CS or IT branch ??*

You have to help me out.....if I don't get then I'll hav to get a management seat smewere before time runs off...
If you can, plz list some colleges that I shud check out, where I wud get admission with this markz..

*THANKZ*

----------


## rok43

> Hi Friends,
> 
> If you have any queries with regards to the JEE Main 2013, please ask me here. 
> 
> I have been active on this forum for the last 3 years and have helped 1000's of students with their queries on various colleges......
> 
> 
> WAITING FOR YOUR QUERIES.................



Hi, 
I'm from Kerala. JEE Main Score: 91 CBSE: 83% Category: OBC-NCL 
according to the links, I think I might get in NIT Goa, NIT Nagaland or any of the new NITs.....
Is it true....? somebody said I wud hav a rank around 75000..
If not, then which other pvt. colleges shud I try for ??

----------


## omega1

Hi,

My daughter has got 236 in Jee Main and 95.8% in 12th CBSE. We fall under GEN category. Please can you assist with the Rank and possibilities of getting into NIT ?

----------


## Khanak Chattergi

> Hi,
> 
> My daughter has got 236 in Jee Main and 95.8% in 12th CBSE. We fall under GEN category. Please can you assist with the Rank and possibilities of getting into NIT ?


Hello sir,
             Your daughter rank would be under 3500.... Could you please tel me her home state and preferred branch??

----------


## coolplayer160

sir,i got 223 marks n 87% in cbse... delhi student....wat streams can i get at dtu.....  @ khanak

----------


## rok43

Hi..... I have scored only 91 in JEE (Main), but have scored 91% in CBSE +2 board exam..(with 100 in computer science, if that may help )
I belong to OBC-NCL and Kerala state.... I have been selected for JEE(Advanced) and will probably qualify for the same.
Can I get admission in any central or state funded (or even good private colleges (like Thapar,etc)) institutes for IT or CS branch ??
if not, what iz my best option ??
plz help, otherwise I wanna join any institutions in Kerala....

----------


## tushar18121994

I got 212 in JEE main. 91.4% in CBSE. 
Home state: Delhi
I want to do CSE only.
What would be my expected rank and which colleges can I get ?
Can I get CSE at NSIT, DCE, NIT Calicut or any other good college ?

----------


## NIKUNJ12345

My marks in jee mains are 197 and my cbse board per is 95.2% what is my expected rank ???
Any chance of getting nsit or dtu i belong to delhi general??

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> I got 212 in JEE main. 91.4% in CBSE. 
> Home state: Delhi
> I want to do CSE only.
> What would be my expected rank and which colleges can I get ?
> Can I get CSE at NSIT, DCE, NIT Calicut or any other good college ?


Hey,
      Your rank would be around 4500..... as your home state is Delhi so u have fair chances to get admission in DTU .....  :):

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

> My marks in jee mains are 197 and my cbse board per is 95.2% what is my expected rank ???
> Any chance of getting nsit or dtu i belong to delhi general??


Hey,
      Your approx rank would be around 7500..... With this rank you have fair chances to get DTU...... What is your preferred branch ???

----------


## rok43

I have 91 in JEE main and 91% in CBSE. I'm Keralite belonging to OBC.... can I get admission in NIT or IIIT ???

----------


## gouthamsarang

> hey...im expecting 276 marks in today's b.arch paper.... if i get 71%..... what rank can i expect in this exam? could u please help me out.......


Dear Sir

My brother got 87 marks in JEE Mains and qualified for Advanced. He secured 95% marks in Karnataka PUC (+2) exam. He's having OBC quota. So can you pls predict his rank.

Also can you pls mention his possibility for getting Civil Engg. in NITK Surathkal.

Thanking you in advance

Awaiting your reply.

Goutham Sarang

----------


## gouthamsarang

Dear Sir

My brother got 87 marks in JEE Mains and qualified for Advanced. He  secured 95% marks in Karnataka PUC (+2) exam. He's having OBC quota. So  can you pls predict his rank.

Also can you pls mention his possibility for getting Civil Engg. in NITK Surathkal.

Thanking you in advance

Awaiting your reply.

Goutham Sarang

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> Dear Sir
> 
> My brother got 87 marks in JEE Mains and qualified for Advanced. He  secured 95% marks in Karnataka PUC (+2) exam. He's having OBC quota. So  can you pls predict his rank.
> 
> Also can you pls mention his possibility for getting Civil Engg. in NITK Surathkal.
> 
> Thanking you in advance
> 
> Awaiting your reply.
> ...


Hey,
      Your rank would be more than 85000.... Because of your home state and category quota you can get civil and chemical till the 5th round.... All the very best  :):

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> I have 91 in JEE main and 91% in CBSE. I'm Keralite belonging to OBC.... can I get admission in NIT or IIIT ???


Your rank would be around 90000......... With this rank u can't get any branch in nit calicut even with category and state quota so i suggest u to try for private colgs ...  :):

----------


## rok43

> Your rank would be around 90000......... With this rank u can't get any branch in nit calicut even with category and state quota so i suggest u to try for private colgs ...


wud I get in merit in any pvt. colleges considering JEE(main) mark ??
if so, can u name a few, so that I can apply...?

----------


## kuldeepmeena02

i'm gettin 88.4% in boards and 73 marks in jee main ... i'm an ST candidate .. what will be my rank & could i get admission in NIt's??

----------


## Alina gill

> i'm gettin 88.4% in boards and 73 marks in jee main ... i'm an ST candidate .. what will be my rank & could i get admission in NIt's??


Hey,
       Your rank would be more than 1,20,000...... But because of your category quota u have fair chances to get nit.. Could you please tel me your home state??

----------


## dj1996

JEE MAIN - 101 
CBSE BOARD - 81%
SC CANDIDATE..
what would be my rank and can i get admission in DTU comp. sc?

Thanks.....

----------


## dj1996

How much does one need to score in JEE Mains after scoring 80% in CBSE boards to get comp sc. in DTU easily....
SC candidiate - Delhi..

Thanks

----------


## aman_198954

i got 193 in jee main 
madhya pradesh
general
82.6 in cbse

----------


## Kash chopra

> JEE MAIN - 101 
> CBSE BOARD - 81%
> SC CANDIDATE..
> what would be my rank and can i get admission in DTU comp. sc?
> 
> Thanks.....


According to me your rank should be more than 65000.... your category quota will help u a lot to get dtu .... best of luck  :): 

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------




> i got 193 in jee main 
> madhya pradesh
> general
> 82.6 in cbse


Hey,
      Your rank will be around 27000..... you have fair chances to get civil and chemical in nit trichy ..... good luck  :):

----------


## rishabh46062

I scored 230 in jee mains and got 82% in maharashtra board (HSC) 
What can be my rank and in which of the nits i can get cs or ee?
I belong to open category and my HS is Mahrashtra.

----------


## pramodkumar1804

How much scores are enough for category :Gen in JEE  to secure computer engg. ane Electronics & Comm.seats.

----------


## Era Gill

Your rank would be around 15000...... With this rank u have fair chances to get civil and chemical in nit nagpur.... All the best  :):

----------


## Chaturpal

i am getting 168 marks in jee main and 90% in cbse........whats my expected rank??

----------


## Era Gill

> i am getting 168 marks in jee main and 90% in cbse........whats my expected rank??


Your rank would be around 21000.. What is your home state??

----------


## som3d

for 175 mains and 74% in maharashtra board is nit nagpur possible for ece or electrical

----------


## Ravijaviya303

jee mark 138
gujarat board mark 80%
home state gujarat
category open
can i get svnit or other nit? n in which branch?

----------


## ankurverma1994

JEE main Marks: 164 Board marks: 89% (ISC 2012) Category: General Home State: U.P. Can u name a few colleges for me with any core engineering branches(except Chemical)?

----------


## Chaturpal

i m from punjab

----------


## Era Gill

> JEE main Marks: 164 Board marks: 89% (ISC 2012) Category: General Home State: U.P. Can u name a few colleges for me with any core engineering branches(except Chemical)?


Your rank would be around 22000. it's very rare for u to get any good nit even in chemical branch  :(: 

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------




> for 175 mains and 74% in maharashtra board is nit nagpur possible for ece or electrical


Your rank would be around 32000.. u can't get svnit even with home state quota  :(:

----------


## arjun7898

1.my frnd got 120 in mains n 94.2%(99.3 prctl) in cbse 12th
and
2.got 184 in mains n 88%(94 prcntl) in cbse 12th

@ era mam plz predict both of their ranks..........mam plz sooner

----------


## ankurverma1994

> Your rank would be around 22000. it's very rare for u to get any good nit even in chemical branch  ---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------   Your rank would be around 32000.. u can't get svnit even with home state quota


   Can u name few good colleges for me which i should look for (either private or government)

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> Your rank would be around 32000.. u can't get svnit even with home state quota


Mam PLZZZ PLZZZ Reply......
I am obc from chandigarh home state,have punjab domicile for thapar
I got in JEE Mains
AIR-39850   STATE-441
OBC AIR-8589  STATE-22

What r chances for NIT JALANDHAR or Kurukshetra , Thapar , JP Noida ,  (which branch?)

My Choices is mech ece ee cs civil only........ :S:

----------


## Roli Rai

my  b.arch air  is 10081 nd state rank is 956...i am from delhi....can i expect to get an admission in any of the NITs or SPAs....

----------


## Shreya singh

> my  b.arch air  is 10081 nd state rank is 956...i am from delhi....can i expect to get an admission in any of the NITs or SPAs....


U have fair chances to get DTU. What is your preferred branch ?

----------


## Chaturpal

can i get nit jalandhar with state rank 636??
i m from punjab

----------


## Roli Rai

i stated my b.arch rank above...10081(air) and 956(state)....i wanted to knw if i cud get into an NIT or SPA for architecture....

----------


## Abhijnan Hazarika

[MENTION=84887]Sandeep S[/MENTION]even, I got national rank of 28937. I wanted to pursue 5 yrs dual Int. B.Tech & M.Tech at NIT Rourkela. Is it good and what are the placements?

----------


## Shreya singh

> can i get nit jalandhar with state rank 636??
> i m from punjab


What is your AL Rank ??

----------


## Shreya singh

> i stated my b.arch rank above...10081(air) and 956(state)....i wanted to knw if i cud get into an NIT or SPA for architecture....


It's very difficult for u to get any nit with this rank  :(:

----------


## aditiads

Hey I got AIR 154405 n AIOBC rank 42358 ,state (bihar)rank-9608 n state category rank - 5131. in JEE Main. My 12th board %age is 72.2 from BSEB .Pls suggest me some good govt colgs in Maharashtra ,Gujrat ,U.P and South India which I can get with this rank.Also tell me whether my category rank will be considered or AIR ? Is there any chance of getting a NIT even at the end of 4th or fifth round?

----------


## aarushmehta

sir i have got 361 state sc category rank and 7462 state open rankcan i get admission into NIT srinagar or SMVDU in mechanical or civil branchreply soon plz..thamk you

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> Hey I got AIR 154405 n AIOBC rank 42358 ,state (bihar)rank-9608 n state category rank - 5131. in JEE Main. My 12th board %age is 72.2 from BSEB .Pls suggest me some good govt colgs in Maharashtra ,Gujrat ,U.P and South India which I can get with this rank.Also tell me whether my category rank will be considered or AIR ? Is there any chance of getting a NIT even at the end of 4th or fifth round?


Hey,
       With this rank u have very less chances to get a good colgs but u can try for private colgs  :): 

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------




> sir i have got 361 state sc category rank and 7462 state open rankcan i get admission into NIT srinagar or SMVDU in mechanical or civil branchreply soon plz..thamk you


What is your AI Rank?

----------


## aarushmehta

sir my AIR is 596190 and all india category rank is 40431..... 
plz sir reply soon , which branch will i get in SMVDU or NIT srinagar.... im very nervous

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

With this rank u can't get any nit or a good private colg  :(:

----------


## aarushmehta

sir my state category rank is 362 ...is there any chance to get SMVDU , j and k

----------


## Cyclone_

JEE Mains: 141 (96.17 Percentile)

Board ( ISC 2012): 93.4% (96.33 Percentile)

All India Overall Rank : 39617

All India General Rank : 29921

State (U.P) Overall Rank: 4375

State (U.P) General Rank:3289

Any NIT's possible? In which good colleges(if any) do I have the best chances to get CS,ECE,Mechanical?

Thanks..

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> sir my AIR is 596190 and all india category rank is 40431..... 
> plz sir reply soon , which branch will i get in SMVDU or NIT srinagar.... im very nervous


Your rank is very high for these colgs  :(: 

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




> sir my state category rank is 362 ...is there any chance to get SMVDU , j and k


What is your AL rank ??

----------


## aditiads

Can I get admission in SMVDU? Please reply ASAP..  :S:

----------


## dj1996

how much does one needs to score in jee mains after scoring 85% in cbse boards to get admission in dtu computers sc..
and upto what rank can i get comp sc. in dtu..
delhi sc candidate..
Thanks..!!

----------


## akashram1

I'm expecting 190 marks in JEE and 72 percent in board exam. plz calculate my rank.

----------

